# Will I be able to get a seat at CMH or Shifa?



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

My Aggregate is approximately 80.2%
Will i be able to score a seat in CMH or Shifa for MBBS?
Thanks.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, you can get admission if you score well in their entry test.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Will i be able to make it to Shalamar/Avicenna with my score?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

If you have a question regarding admissions, please do not start posting in another user's question thread. Instead, create your own thread so that people can respond directly to your question.

I have gone ahead and created this thread for you -- in the future please do not start posting your own scores and questions in another user's question thread.

Thank you.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

botmen said:


> My Aggregate is approximately 80.2%
> Will i be able to score a seat in CMH or Shifa for MBBS?
> Thanks.


How are you figuring out that score? Have taken either of their entry tests?


----------



## annie111 (May 30, 2013)

i don't know how can i post a threat please help admin ?? 

- - - Updated - - -

when is FMDC going to conduct its test ? and are there any books for its test preparation ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You should try for Shalamar. If things go by how they were last year and the merit doesn't shoot up overall, you might get into Shalamar. But that is entirely dependent on how the overall merit shapes up, last year the Government merit on last list was around 83 and Shalamar ended at 80 something, if the merit goes up this year, let's say to 84 and with Shalamar's consistent increase in quality and surge in admission application, the merit might rise upto 81 or even 82 on the last list. But, you should apply, you have a good chance of getting in.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You can get into Avicenna. Shifa & CMH take their own tests.

You can get into Shalamar as well, if the merit is the same as was last year. If it goes up, Shalamar's merit goes up as well.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

MedGrunt said:


> If you have a question regarding admissions, please do not start posting in another user's question thread. Instead, create your own thread so that people can respond directly to your question.
> 
> I have gone ahead and created this thread for you -- in the future please do not start posting your own scores and questions in another user's question thread.
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry, will keep that in mind next time.

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> How are you figuring out that score? Have taken either of their entry tests?


*provided i do well in their entry test.
i should have posted that earlier, sorry.

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> You can get into Avicenna. Shifa & CMH take their own tests.
> 
> You can get into Shalamar as well, if the merit is the same as was last year. If it goes up, Shalamar's merit goes up as well.
> 
> *Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*



Oh thanks.
This year skzmdc will become a public institute...isnt the overall merit suppose to drop?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It never drops, it either remains static or increases every year. Chances of an increase in merit are more. And, the fact that Shalamar right now, is a top choice in private will invite a tough competition.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Will I Be Able to Get a Seat at CMH or Shifa?*

SKZMDC was always a Government College, the fees was charged as private. But, the chances are low that they'll charge anywhere near the conventional government colleges. It isn't under UHS and isn't regulated by it. The case of its fee structure is in court and, by the look of it, it will retain it's pricey fee structure of around 4.5 Lakhs/Annum. It might be changed or lowered but, not less than 2 Lakhs at any cost. This year, only the entry requirements were changed and UHS entry test was included in the admission criteria. But, its still not a part of UHS. Just like IIMC considers UHS Entry Test, SKZMDC too. 





*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

isnt cmh a better option than shalamar???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

No, it isn't. CMH is just an older medical college than Shalamar, and that's it. But, Shalamar has better faculty, better facilities, better standards and gives merit as well as financial based scholarships each year. The results of both medical colleges in UHS MBBS Professional Medical Colleges are the best. Shalamar produces toppers each year. Secondly, Shalamar doesn't impose strict rules on it's students. The student body is diverse. The faculty consists of stalwarts from KEMU, AKU and FJMC. This year, Shalamar is the top choice in private sector. And, the campus is easily the best in Pakistan. You should come visit Shalamar, inquire about it, and you'll be saying the same thing, and you visit both CMH and Shalamar on the same day as they are just 5 minutes drive away from each other and draw comparison. As far as hospital is concerned, an International Eye Center and Cardiac Center is under construction at the moment and, there are tons of expansions being done at a budget of more than 50 crores. It has two hospitals attached, both having a good patient turn over; Shalamar Hospital & Fauji Foundation, Lahore. And, there are lectures from international visiting faculties as well, like this year, we had lectures from a Neurosurgeon from Stanford University and a few others.

The mere fact that, Shalamar is around 3 years younger than CMH and, is considered to be still better than it, is testament to the huge potential it has, and the name it has made for itself in such a short time.


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

lets hope the merit doesnt increase this year..or else i'm doomed x.x


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Not to be rude but I do question your placement of Shalamar so high up on the list of private med schools masterh. I mean, I have heard its got good faculty and all, but I do believe it is still not as good as Shifa or CMH. Maybe it comes in at third place, or ties for second, but definitely not first, not in my opinion atleast 

Also, I do believe your info on SKBZMC is a bit skewed. The fee is about 1.5-2 lakh a year, possibly dropping this year exponentially. I have a friend studying there, and am in touch with faculty.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

About SKZMDC, there's a case in the court right now, where the petition is to retain the 2 Lakhs fee structure which was decided last year after protest but, the college is insisting on reversing the old structure. 

About Shifa, it's in a different league. About the comparison between CMH and Shalamar. Well, my family hails from an army background and, still I opted for Shalamar. The college has stalwarts. We have KEMU Ex Vice Chancellor of many Years, teaching us medicine. He's HOD here. CMH can't boast of an illustrious faculty. And, since the owners are the owners of LUMS, our administration has the same standards. 

And, Shalamar isn't competing with CMH or Shifa, the main objective of the administration is to compete with AKU. 

You should visit Shalamar and I am sure you'll put it on top of your ranking. As far as CMH is concerned, I have a family member, first cousin who is assistant professor there on CMH and he ranks Shalamar higher. 

Maybe, it's like one is always biased towards their Alma Mater. But, we once had your Anatomy teacher come here for taking our viva in profs and she was so impressed that, on the second day of our viva she gave her C.V for employment here. But, then she came to know of our timings which is 8 to 4 and, she refrained, because your timings are easy on female teachers, 8 to 2.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Will I Be Able to Get a Seat at CMH or Shifa?*

I do place CMH in tier 1 private medical schools and admit that, it is good. But, there is nothing CMH has and Shalamar doesn't, but there are things that Shalamar has and CMH doesn't. 

We easily have the best campus in Pakistan. I'd invite you to visit it once. Our faculty is one of the best in the country. Our administration is from LUMS. We have two top private hospitals attached, Shalamar which is the oldest private hospital of Lahore and Fauji Foundation which is an army run welfare hospital. 


We get the same kind of patients, students of government colleges get for training. The patient exposure is seriously good. 


I went to CMH to see an uncle once, who was something senior in medicine department, Brigadier he was. I went and sat with him and there came this batch of students to take a class. Wives of Officers came and went and, not even a single patient was willing to let the students examine her. However, in Shalamar, we even do minor OTs without any permission and the patients never resist. And, they are more than willing to let us examine them and, sometimes we even make patients sit for hours for complete examination and they don't feel agitated at all. CMH however, has limited patient exposure. Officers and their families, resist being examined by anyone but, their doctors. 


Plus, CMH doesn't hire its own graduates for post graduate training, which puts the students into a difficult position after graduation. 


And, the biggest factor in favor of Shalamar are the merit and need based scholarships. More than 50% of the student body is given these scholarships, ranging from 50,000 to 2/3 Lakhs. Top 10 positions after each prof get automatic merit scholarships of 1 Lakhs and upwards and need based financial assistance is awarded after financial status evaluation of the applicants. CMH doesn't award anything like that. And, here in Shalamar, 50% are dependent on these scholarships.









*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And, I have a lot of friends in CMH and, they also complain of the limited patient exposure they have.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

masterh said:


> No, it isn't. CMH is just an older medical college than Shalamar, and that's it. But, Shalamar has better faculty, better facilities, better standards and gives merit as well as financial based scholarships each year. The results of both medical colleges in UHS MBBS Professional Medical Colleges are the best. Shalamar produces toppers each year. Secondly, Shalamar doesn't impose strict rules on it's students. The student body is diverse. The faculty consists of stalwarts from KEMU, AKU and FJMC. *This year, Shalamar is the top choice in private sector. And, the campus is easily the best in Pakistan. *You should come visit Shalamar, inquire about it, and you'll be saying the same thing, and you visit both CMH and Shalamar on the same day as they are just 5 minutes drive away from each other and draw comparison. As far as hospital is concerned, an International Eye Center and Cardiac Center is under construction at the moment and, there are tons of expansions being done at a budget of more than 50 crores. It has two hospitals attached, both having a good patient turn over; Shalamar Hospital & Fauji Foundation, Lahore. And, there are lectures from international visiting faculties as well, like this year, we had lectures from a Neurosurgeon from Stanford University and a few others.
> 
> The mere fact that, Shalamar is around 3 years younger than CMH and, is considered to be still better than it, is testament to the huge potential it has, and the name it has made for itself in such a short time.



I think you're making assumptions here. There is no proof to either of those statements. I personally have not heard much about this college either and while I believe you when you say its standards are up there with other colleges, how can you say that its the best private college? I think everyone can agree that AKU is the best in that category and one of the best in Pakistan based on their history. Also how can you say that its competing with aku and not shifa? That logic doesn't make much sense. Almost all private colleges are trying to convince students they are the best. Doesn't that mean that shifa would be competing with both shalamar and AKU? I'm just confused by this and your assumption that just because they have good facilities and administration that it means that they are better than schools who consistently produce doctors who obtain residencies in the U.S.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

AKU is undoubtedly the best. That is why Shalamar is competing with it to rise to the same or better standards than it. That was the whole point of the statement. 
I didn't include Shifa in my argument because, the race was between CMH & Shalamar for the top spot in Private Sector medical colleges under UHS. 

As I said, Shifa is a different league, it meant that it's under Bahria and not, UHS.

You might not heard of Shalamar because it's a new college, established 4 Years ago. While CMH has history of 8 years, Shifa has a history of more than 10 and AKU has around 20 years behind it. That's why, Shalamar is a bit unknown to people. But, those who know things about it and maybe visit it once, can totally agree with my statement of it being on top.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Will I Be Able to Get a Seat at CMH or Shifa?*

And the discussion was the comparison between Shalamar and CMH. AKU's standard is undebatable.


The first batch of Shalamar isn't out yet, the senior most class is in fourth year. 


For proof, you should see the UHS MBBS Prof. results.


You probably didn't get the whole point of this conversation.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Shifa isnt under bahria university..its under shifa tameer-e-millat university and i gotta agree wid yoyahyo shifa is the 2nd best in private right now..not saying shalamar is not vry gd or something but the years of experience shifa has and the number of residents it has produced gives it a definite edge..
My opinion: "A college cant just become the best in 4 yrs"


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

As much as i support a debate on the best private med school, maybe we shouldnt hijack this thread for that purpose


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol
I dont mind.
Infact i love this, please continue. xD


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

lol i must mention that you guys are defending your favourite med colleges as if you guys are hired by the administration of these medical colleges to do so and in return u guys will get paid for that


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Acer said:


> Shifa isnt under bahria university..its under shifa tameer-e-millat university and i gotta agree wid yoyahyo shifa is the 2nd best in private right now..not saying shalamar is not vry gd or something but the years of experience shifa has and the number of residents it has produced gives it a definite edge..
> My opinion: "A college cant just become the best in 4 yrs"


_
Yaar, Shifa used to be under Bahria University when I was in the process of getting into medical school. But, I guess it became a Chartered University later. Again, I'll say, I won't debate on Shifa, because honestly, I didn't even apply there. Probably because, UHS degree domestically holds more value than Shifa's degree. (Courtesy: HEC Medical University Ranking). But, I don't doubt Shifa's credibility, I have a couple of friends there, ISL residents mostly, and they are quite happy with their program. 

About Shalamar, well, why I called it the best, was because it has a lot of potential and, the kind of regard and prestige, it has gained in just 4 years of it's existence is a testament to my statement. Also, because of the points, I mentioned in my previous posts. 

In the end, to make the argument well balanced, there is actually one thing, I don't like about Shalamar, that's it's name. _

You all are my brothers, and I wish you guys all the best, for the future.


----------

